# Fisher SD on a Jeep JK? Dealer says NO. Other options?



## cherox (Dec 5, 2018)

Hey guys, very long time lurker here. I'm looking at plow options for my 2015 Jeep Wrangler unlimited. 

Anyone know what the deal is with the Fisher SD? One dealer said they will adhere to Fisher's eMatch system and won't be able to install it on my Jeep. Another says it's no big deal.

I know some of the members here run the SD on their Wranglers so I'm curious to hear your thoughts and experience with getting it installed.

The dealer that's telling me no is pointing me towards the HS which I've read is garbage. And considering the price, that's an awful lot to pay for an inferior plow.

I have a lot of experience with Fisher and Meyer plows so I'd prefer a traditional chain lift with beefy push plates like the SD has.
If I can't get the SD, is the Buyers SnowDogg MD any good?

I'm open to opinions. This will only be for my own driveway which is about 200' long.


----------



## cherox (Dec 5, 2018)

So quite interesting, Fisher's eMatch system seems out of whack.. It has no problem recommending a HT series plow to a 2007-2008 JK. But only the HS or Homesteader for other years. Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't the 2007-2018 JK structurally the same? I know the 2007-2011 had a different motor/transmission.


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

cherox said:


> So quite interesting, Fisher's eMatch system seems out of whack.. It has no problem recommending a HT series plow to a 2007-2008 JK. But only the HS or Homesteader for other years. Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't the 2007-2018 JK structurally the same? I know the 2007-2011 had a different motor/transmission.


I would check the front gvwr on YOUR door sticker, and google or check front gvwr on older models etc, you may see a difference . I would check Boss next over other brands you mentioned, just my two cents


----------



## cherox (Dec 5, 2018)

512high said:


> I would check the front gvwr on YOUR door sticker, and google or check front gvwr on older models etc, you may see a difference . I would check Boss next over other brands you mentioned, just my two cents


My gvwr is a little more than 100lbs more than a 2007 model. Isn't that better in this case?

How reliable are boss plows and how are their dealers? I'm from the Boston area but moving to southern nh at the end of the month.


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

cherox said:


> My gvwr is a little more than 100lbs more than a 2007 model. Isn't that better in this case?
> 
> How reliable are boss plows and how are their dealers? I'm from the Boston area but moving to southern nh at the end of the month.


You can try to contact a fisher dealer, near you and explains about your gvwr etc. try Franklin Motors Dracut, MA. fisher dealer.....regarding Boss, I know many people that use them, large company, great dealer support in NH etc. try entering your vehicle in their site etc


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

I'm looking at a wrangler 2015 its either gonna be a fisher SD or a western midwieght


----------



## Vermontster (Oct 10, 2012)

I just bought one of the last JKs. I want to put a Fisher on it. Another guy in town bought a JK and a local dealer put an SD on it. That is what I'll probably do when my warranty expires.


----------



## johnhenry1933 (Feb 11, 2013)

cherox said:


> My gvwr is a little more than 100lbs more than a 2007 model. Isn't that better in this case?
> 
> How reliable are boss plows and how are their dealers? I'm from the Boston area but moving to southern nh at the end of the month.


The critical rating is the gawr, not the gvwr. The gawr appears to be 2775#'s.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Vermontster said:


> I just bought one of the last JKs. I want to put a Fisher on it. Another guy in town bought a JK and a local dealer put an SD on it. That is what I'll probably do when my warranty expires.


Did he buy a Wrangler Unlimited?
Go to that dealer and get a SD. 
why wait for the warranty to expire?


----------



## EHoward19 (Jan 20, 2015)

I run a 7'6 SD on my 15 Sahara no problems. Also has a backdrag about 100 pounds extra. Make sure you use timbres and you should be fine.


----------



## Vermontster (Oct 10, 2012)

O.K., what are timbres?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Vermontster said:


> O.K., what are timbres?


http://timbren.com/timbren-ses


----------



## Vermontster (Oct 10, 2012)

I have to make a correction. My friend in town had an HT installed on his 2018 JK. The SD is only 70 pounds heavier and is a better plow than the HT.


----------

